# where can i get custom towels made? beach towels and or bath towels



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for custom made beach and or bath towels. i don't know how their are made but i know i don't want them to be printed with think inks. i want soft 100% cotton turkish cotton


----------



## horsepower (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you tried Towels Plus??


----------



## panterico (Nov 6, 2013)

dayoldchocolate said:


> I'm looking for custom made beach and or bath towels. i don't know how their are made but i know i don't want them to be printed with think inks. i want soft 100% cotton turkish cotton


Terry Collection has the best quality/prices
(954) 961-9100


----------

